# تصميم ابراج التبريد



## eyadamk (22 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم.

مرفقا برنامج لتصميم ابراج التبريد ... البرنامج بسيط و قديم (دوس) لكن ممكن يساعد كثير ... و السلام


----------



## شذا83 (22 يونيو 2006)

*شكرا*

انا عندي البرنامج من سنة بس ما عني ال)source codeاذا بتعرف شو هوي خبرني 
شكرا مقدما


----------



## eyadamk (22 يونيو 2006)

سلام

البرنامج ما في هيك اشي ؟؟؟!!! حاولي نزليه و جربيه ... على اي حال لازم يكون الاختيار في الخيار الاول (C or K) كابتال لتر (حروف كبيرة) .....


----------



## شذا83 (23 يونيو 2006)

*توضيح*

انا بقصد انو هذا البرنامج تنفيذي وبعرف شغلو
لكن اذا بدي اكتب البرنامج قبل ما تتطلع هالصفحة يعني مثلا بالc++
بكتب صفحة البرنامج وبعد تشغيلو يطلع البرنامج التنفيذي بتمنى ما كون دوختك
شكرا:4:


----------



## eyadamk (26 يونيو 2006)

سلام ...

اذا انا فهمت صح ... بدك تعملي برنامج لتصميم ابراج التبريد ...

الملف المرفق يحتوي على بعض اساسيات تصميم ابراج التبريد .... الصحيح انا مش متذكر في اي مادة اخذنا تصميم ابراج التبريد بس الملف ذاكر perry's chemical engineering handbook كمرجع ....


----------



## محمد سمير وحيد (15 يوليو 2006)

شكرا بس انا مش فاهم فية حاجة 
الرجاء الشرح


----------



## م ب (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا أخ اياد


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندسه ليى (24 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله بيك
تحياتي


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (24 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا .... الله يعطيك العافية ...
بس انا في عندي موضوع حابب اطرحه عليكم .... واللي بيقدر يفيدني فيه الله يجزيه الخير

*الموضوع **الاول : يتعلق بعينة مسحوق نباتي و يلزم لأجله التحاليل التالية* :
1- نسبة الزيت الثابت .
2- نسبة الحموض الدسمة الكلية الموجودة في الزيت الثابت .
3- نوعية ونسبة الحموض الدسمة الموجودة في الزيت الثابت .
4- نسبة التوكوفيرولات الكلية .
5- نسبة الفينولات الكلية الموجودة في مسحوق النبات .
6- نسبة الفلافونيدات الكلية الموجودة في مسحوق النبات .
7- نسبة بعض العناصر المعدنية الموجودة في مسحوق النبات .
8- نسبة الألياف في النبات .
9- نسبة البيتا كاروتين في الزيت الثابت .
*الموضوع الثاني* *: يتعلق بعينة من زيت طيار نباتي(5مل ) و يلزم لأجله التحاليل التالية* :
1- الكثافة .
2- قرينة الإنكسار .
3- المكونات الأساسية للزيت الطيار باستخدام الـ gc .
4- تحليل الزيت الطيار باستخدام الـ gc/mass والتأكد من هوية المركبات بالمقارنة مع مكتبة الجهاز . .
5- نسبة التوكوفيرولات الكلية .
6- نسبة الفينولات الكلية .
7- نسبة الفلافونيدات الكلية .
8- نسبة ونوعية التربينات .
*اللي بيئدر يفيدنا بطرق او كتب عن هذا الموضوع او تحاليل .... فليتفضل ليساعدنا وله جزيل الشكر
*


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (24 سبتمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (3 يناير 2010)

شكرا علي هذه ألكتب


----------



## كيمياء الماء (5 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## قحطان العابدي (11 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل


----------



## محمد علي موسي علي (12 فبراير 2010)

يعطيك ألعافية وشكر


----------



## مروان الكيميائى (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## elgendawy (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (28 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا لكم


----------

